# Hi.... Give me suggestions



## saleem1090 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi guys.....
I bought one compaq presario V6604AU laptop. it comes with 512MB DDR2 RAM, AMD 64 Athlon x2 (1.8Ghz), 
NvIDIA GRAPHICS GEFORCE 7150M With shared 128 MB memory and 160GB Hard drive...... I bought it for 32k+4%tax.... 
It is preloaded with vista Home Basic(32 bit). I Want to Increase RAM in my laptop.... Bcse My Laptop is very slow....  
Also it comes with only one partition..... 
Plz give me some ideas to speedup my system and also to partition hard disk...... I think that V3425AU Similar configurations.....
so those who had V3425AU model also help me to enhance my laptop......


----------



## kecik (Nov 20, 2007)

The first thing you should do is increasing the RAM, it is really too small, especially for vista.
Other thing, it is depend on your applications.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 20, 2007)

Been wondering how compaq fellas gave u Vista with 512 ram.....dude u shouldave checked how it works

Anyway as kecik said Upgrade the ram....otherwise its pretty ok


----------



## planetcall (Nov 20, 2007)

lol.....get that damn vista off the system. I have a compaq presario with 1GB Ram and 100 GB HDD. I bought it 1 year ago with Windows XP Home and 2 partitions (second one is recovery).
What I did ?? I did a clean shave of my lappy......and then...........
Lol what are you thinking ???
After formatting it, I installed XP Pro and Vista Ultimate (just to have a diff taste and do development sometimes)
After all these, I still find XP being used 99 % of times. That doesnt mean vista is not good, but I still like XP because of numerous reasons. Obviously XP is faster and has more support.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 20, 2007)

For making more than 1 partition of your hard didsk..I will recommend you to take it to local service center.Don't play with hard disk..else you may loose warranty.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 20, 2007)

Though you got answers, but in WRONG SECTION

don't know how you missed this one : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## paradisevikas (Nov 25, 2007)

for speeding n screwing up ur damm lappy first increase ur ram.and uninstall vista n go up with xp if possible.vista is useless n is note more than pritty useless effects


----------



## kecik (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree with paradisevikas. I do not say that vista is bad.
But, up to now, I have not seen yet the useful advantage of vista, yet more disadvantage. For my working, I choose XP Pro... By the way, once upon a time ... it might be changed...


----------

